# alle brutte



## rocamadour

Buongiorno a tutti! 
Prendendo spunto da questo thread aperto da giulyfr nel forum Italiano-Español (http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=872906) vorrei sottoporre all'attenzione del forum l'espressione *alle brutte* nel senso di "alla peggio", "nella peggiore delle ipotesi", "al limite", per capirne esattamente la diffusione e l'uso.
Io personalmente non l'avevo mai sentita, ma leggendo la frase-esempio di giuly mi è subito subito stato chiaro il senso. Tuttavia partendo semplicemente dal titolo (ossia l'espressione presa a sé, non contestualizzata) non avrei pensato a un uso del genere di questa locuzione: dovendo proprio trovare un significato senza altri indizi avrei detto che forse poteva significare "alla bell'e meglio"...).
Grazie a tutti per gli eventuali contributi dai vari angoli della penisola.


----------



## Mariano50

rocamadour said:


> Grazie a tutti per gli eventuali contributi dai vari angoli della penisola.


Ciao Rocamadour!
Non ricordo di averlo mai sentito in Italia, l'ho anche cercato, senza fortuna, nei dizionari in rete.
Ancora di più mi meraviglio dell'uso estensivo che ne viene fatto nei fori tedeschi di lingua italiana con il significato di "nel peggior dei casi"!
http://it.flexidict.de/exec/SID_1234567890?S=alle&T=seite_standard_popup_direktsuche
Sono anch'io curioso di conoscerne l'origine (regionale!).


----------



## Silvia10975

Carissimi buon sabato 
Da brava toscana vi confermo che qui è usato moltissimo esattamente con quel significato.


----------



## Colei che...

Ciao!
Anche da me (vengo dal lazio) è usato tantissimo, nel significato di "nel peggiore dei casi". Addirittura tra ragazzi si usa dire "alle bruttissime" (!).


----------



## Montesacro

rocamadour said:


> Buongiorno a tutti!
> 
> (...)vorrei sottoporre all'attenzione del forum l'espressione *alle brutte* nel senso di "alla peggio", "nella peggiore delle ipotesi", "al limite", per capirne esattamente la diffusione e l'uso. (...)
> 
> Grazie a tutti per gli eventuali contributi dai vari angoli della penisola.


 
Mi accodo a colei che...
A Roma è  espressione comunissima.


----------



## Lucy Van Pelt

Confermo che a Firenze si usa frequentemente, sicuramente è chiaro a tutti il significato.


----------



## Necsus

Direi che non è affatto un'espressione regionale, ed è presente nel dizionari:
(Garzanti) _alle brutte_, alla peggio, nel peggiore dei casi;
(Treccani) _alle b., _nella peggiore delle ipotesi, se le cose si mettessero male.


----------



## SunDraw

giulyfr said:


> "Dato che non ho un vestito adatto per la festa vado a fare un giro per i negozi, comunque se non trovo nulla alle brutte me ne faccio prestare uno da mia sorella o mi metto uno che già ho"


Vorrei dire che è un po' che non incontravo un "alle brutte".
Azzardo: dalle mie parti è un po' desueto.
Più comuni forse "mal che vada" "nella peggiore delle ipotesi" "al limite".
"...se non trovo nulla magari me ne faccio prestare uno...".


----------



## tie-break

Io lo uso solo al singolare, ad esempio : _*alla brutta* potremmo prendere il treno, se ti si rompe ancora la macchina..._

Sono l'unico?_ _


----------



## Lucy Van Pelt

tie-break said:


> Io lo uso solo al singolare, ad esempio : _*alla brutta* potremmo prendere il treno, se ti si rompe ancora la macchina..._
> 
> Sono l'unico?_ _


 

Io al singolare è la prima volta che lo sento.


----------



## sam1978

Sinceramente, espressioni come "Alla brutta" o "Alle brutte" non l'avevo mai sentita qui in Liguria... Piuttosto come ha scritto Sundraw, "Alla peggio" o ancor di più "Mal che vada"...


----------



## saltapicchio

Alle brutte (nel peggiore dei casi)
Confermo che a Roma è un espressione comune e l'ho sentita spesso in giro per l'Italia.


----------



## rocamadour

Tento un riepilogo parziale e temporaneo sulla base del nostro campione:

Toscana: *sì*
Lazio: *sì*
Marche: solo al singolare
Veneto: desueto
Piemonte: *no*
Lombardia: *no*
Liguria: *no*
[Sardegna: (se ho ben interpretato l'avatar di Mariano)]: *no*


----------



## nosebleed

SunDraw said:


> Vorrei dire che è un po' che non incontravo un "alle brutte".
> Azzardo: dalle mie parti è un po' desueto.
> Più comuni forse "mal che vada" "nella peggiore delle ipotesi" "al limite".
> "...se non trovo nulla magari me ne faccio prestare uno...".



Confermo che in Veneto (o almeno per quanto riguarda Vicenza) non si usa...Molto più comune un "mal che vada".


----------



## bubu7

rocamadour said:


> ... per capirne esattamente [...] l'uso.


Ciao, *rocamadour*. 
Per quanto riguarda l'uso, farei tesoro delle indicazioni riportate da *Necsus* alle quali aggiungo quelle del _Gradit_ che riporta "_alla brutta_" con la marca d'uso CO[mune]. Possiamo quindi usare tranquillamente la locuzione per arricchire il nostro vocabolario.


----------



## rocamadour

bubu7 said:


> Ciao, *rocamadour*.
> Per quanto riguarda l'uso, farei tesoro delle indicazioni riportate da *Necsus* alle quali aggiungo quelle del _Gradit_ che riporta "_alla brutta_" con la marca d'uso CO[mune]. Possiamo quindi usare tranquillamente la locuzione per arricchire il nostro vocabolario.


 
Ciao bubu7! 
Certamente, grazie all'intervento Necsus avevamo escluso che si trattasse di una locuzione di uso regionale.
Ci era rimasta tuttavia la curiosità di capire se la sua diffusione rispondesse a una mappa geografica (e non per esempio a particolari registri o linguaggi settoriali).
Ciao!


----------



## gatogab

rocamadour said:


> Tento un riepilogo parziale e temporaneo sulla base del nostro campione:
> 
> Toscana: *sì*
> Lazio: *sì*
> Marche: solo al singolare
> Veneto: desueto
> Piemonte: *no*
> Lombardia: *no*
> Liguria: *no*
> [Sardegna: (se ho ben interpretato l'avatar di Mariano)]: *no*


Salento: *no *(no saprei nel resto della Puglia)


----------



## bubu7

rocamadour said:


> Ci era rimasta tuttavia la curiosità di capire se la sua diffusione rispondesse a una mappa geografica (e non per esempio a particolari registri o linguaggi settoriali).


Per quanto riguarda il registro d'uso e l'eventuale appartenenza a linguaggi settoriali, risponderebbe la marca d'uso del Gradit: CO, che sta per _comune_, significa che il vocabolo può essere compreso "indipendentemente dalla professione o mestiere che esercitiamo" e che il vocabolo è "generalmente noto a chiunque abbia un livello medio superiore di istruzione".


----------



## rocamadour

bubu7 said:


> CO, che sta per _comune_, significa che il vocabolo può essere compreso "indipendentemente dalla professione o mestiere che esercitiamo" e che il vocabolo è "generalmente noto a chiunque abbia un livello medio superiore di istruzione".


 
Buongiorno bubu7! 
Infatti se devo dirti la verità era proprio questo che mi preoccupava, ovvero la mia "ignoranza" . Ti assicuro che ho letto, e leggo, di tutto (sia per lavoro che per diletto) e comunico normalmente con persone di tutte le età e di tutti i livelli, ma sono arci-sicura di non avere mai trovato prima d'ora questa espressione. Ed è per questo che ne ero rimasta particolarmente colpita.
Così come è vero che la nostra lingua non finisce mai di sorprendermi... E come è vero che non si finisce mai di imparare (anche grazie a WRF ).


----------

